# Snow blower hitch carrier



## moserjj (Dec 9, 2009)

I've used a wheelchair hitch carrier for a couple years to transport my large 2-stage snowblower from place to place for a couple years. It's very similar to this one available from Harbor Freight

http://www.harborfreight.com/aluminum-mobility-wheelchair-and-scooter-carrier-67599.html

I've had a few plow guys run up to me at stop lights and ask where the carrier came from so I thought others here might like to see the idea. The one I have is steel and folds up like a regular hitch carrier for when I'm plowing although I've plowed with the blower back there too. The ramp on mine is bi-fold too and is nice and long, easy to get the snow blower onto it. I find it much easier to use than ramps into the back of my truck for one person. A google search brings up many of them, mine is just like this one

http://www.discountramps.com/trailer-hitch-rack.htm


----------

